
The AI-created humans in this video look disturbingly real - chdaniel
https://nypost.com/2019/05/06/the-ai-created-humans-in-this-video-look-disturbingly-real/
======
leshokunin
This is neat! I wish there was a simple way to use this tech. Is there any
company providing SDKs to generate such characters, make models that are
usable for videos, anything like that? All I've heard is people using it for
deep fakes, rather than something useful.

